# When does pin rigging start



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

When does the pin rigging start I'd like to come down and get another planks lesson again , 



9


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Usually in May,sometimes late April.. Also depends on where you fish,southern coast or northern coast of NC.. At this time all the piers in OBX are pin rigging.. I'm sure if you hit the planks with an open mind,ask questions,and listen,you will get the basics no problem..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Usually in May,sometimes late April.. Also depends on where you fish,southern coast or northern coast of NC.. At this time all the piers in OBX are pin rigging.. I'm sure if you hit the planks with an open mind,ask questions,and listen,you will get the basics no problem..


Not all piers Drumdum, OBX pier wont allow pin rigging at anytime! I don't know why but they wont. That's why they haven't caught a decent cobia or king in years except for a few pups on gotchas. I don't cobia fish but I used to enjoy watching some of the guys or gals catch them. They do have a bar however if that's how you "fish" but no pin rigging! Call and ask if you want, Id be happy to be wrong.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

ncsharkman said:


> Not all piers Drumdum, OBX pier wont allow pin rigging at anytime! I don't know why but they wont. That's why they haven't caught a decent cobia or king in years except for a few pups on gotchas. I don't cobia fish but I used to enjoy watching some of the guys or gals catch them. They do have a bar however if that's how you "fish" but no pin rigging! Call and ask if you want, Id be happy to be wrong.


You are correct about OBX Pier , What I was told is that the owner doesn't want to deal with the drama that comes from those that think the end of the pier is the magical place 
to catch fish . So its a Bar and Restaurant that you can fish from , and their is more money in Beer and food than fishing there.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> You are correct about OBX Pier , What I was told is that the owner doesn't want to deal with the drama that comes from those that think the end of the pier is the magical place
> to catch fish . So its a Bar and Restaurant that you can fish from , and their is more money in Beer and food than fishing there.


 Your right Jollymon, Most bars wont even let you fish from them. I'm learning new stuff every day!
Sharkman


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Not all piers Drumdum, OBX pier wont allow pin rigging at anytime! I don't know why but they wont. That's why they haven't caught a decent cobia or king in years except for a few pups on gotchas. I don't cobia fish but I used to enjoy watching some of the guys or gals catch them. They do have a bar however if that's how you "fish" but no pin rigging! Call and ask if you want, Id be happy to be wrong.


 In all these years of fishing,never thought it would come down to this.. First Frisco is gone now you tell me this.. Have not fished obx pier since 70's,so I guess what you are telling me is that I ain't missing much.. haha


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If you want to pin rig, only place I would run wire at this time of year is OBX on a good wind. Everywhere else I'd rig up with fluro and a big J or circle for a tarpon, I switch to wire and start seriously fishing in middle of September


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've started fishing OBX Pier more the last year or so. It's short and shallow but when it comes to throwing Gotchas the fishing is superior to Jennettes. The bar crowd taking up parking spots is annoying but if you get there early it isn't too bad.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

It's not OBX of course but they do it at Kure pier, I was there this weekend. I don't think it's been so hot this year, last two summers it was pretty crazy & I think they brought as many as nine kings over the rail in one day. Looks like they did get a tarpon over the weekend. I think last year it was hot enough, they extended the dual rod kinging "season" into October. And yes it's fairly serious with an inner circle of guys plus a bunch of others who queue up at 5am for a coveted spot on the "T" of the pier, & from what I hear there's enough drama for a whole documentary film about pin rigging.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

psychodiagnostik said:


> It's not OBX of course but they do it at Kure pier, I was there this weekend. I don't think it's been so hot this year, last two summers it was pretty crazy & I think they brought as many as nine kings over the rail in one day. Looks like they did get a tarpon over the weekend. I think last year it was hot enough, they extended the dual rod kinging "season" into October. And yes it's fairly serious with an inner circle of guys plus a bunch of others who queue up at 5am for a coveted spot on the "T" of the pier, & from what I hear there's enough drama for a whole documentary film about pin rigging.


Drama makes for a good show , First came "Deadliest Catch" and "Wicked Tuna" so why not "Pinriggers of the South" but that mite out a lot of secrets of the Inner Circle .


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

How about "HOT" PINRIGGER WIVES of the OBX! Just a thought, sorry guys......


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Was taken by friends to OBX pier Bar called Buck heads. Nice family place with a band at times. Basically the same trend as the whole OBX. Tourism in-- fishing tolerated. Gosh, I am so old I remember when it was fisherman and their families that mostly came down.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

psychodiagnostik said:


> It's not OBX of course but they do it at Kure pier, I was there this weekend. I don't think it's been so hot this year, last two summers it was pretty crazy & I think they brought as many as nine kings over the rail in one day. Looks like they did get a tarpon over the weekend. I think last year it was hot enough, they extended the dual rod kinging "season" into October. And yes it's fairly serious with an inner circle of guys plus a bunch of others who queue up at 5am for a coveted spot on the "T" of the pier, & from what I hear there's enough drama for a whole documentary film about pin rigging.


October is prime time but kure has draconian rules, only allowing 3 rods and closing half the T for spot runs that never happen. Summer is a slow time for Kings in SENC, if you want to catch one wait till October. Different kind of bad than last year, but this season has been pretty bad


----------

